# Britain's Boy Soldiers



## mac1 (Jun 10, 2004)

If anyone's interested (and can recieve UK channels) there is a documentary on Channel 4 next Monday (14th) at 9pm, its is part of the Secret History season, is entitled "Britains Boy Soldiers" and was produced by a Bristol based History company called Testimony Films.

"Documentary revealing the huge number of underage British soldiers who volunteered to serve during the First World War at a time when the government was desperate for manpower. Research by the War Graves Commission suggests that up to 250,000 boys under the age of 19 enlisted with the government's tacit approval, though Liberal MP Arthur Markham campaigned to have them returned from the battlefield. Survivors recall their experiences."

If anyones interested in world war one history you should check it out. I must confess, I am more than a little biased as I worked on the set of the reconstruction as a runner. I very much doubt I will be credited for it though. 

I cant wait to see it! 

If your interested though, check it out, and I have loads of cool on set photos too!


----------



## littlemissattitude (Jun 10, 2004)

Wish I could see that.  It sounds interesting.


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Jun 10, 2004)

Me too. Is there some place we could at least see your on-set photos? I believe you'd posted one earlier, photoshopped to look aged? Or was that some other film on WW2?


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jun 10, 2004)

Ah - of course! The photoshop work! I'll have to keep an eye out, but as I see very little TV these days I can't promise enything. Be good to see you on the titles, though.


----------



## mac1 (Jun 10, 2004)

I said:
			
		

> Ah - of course! The photoshop work! I'll have to keep an eye out, but as I see very little TV these days I can't promise enything. Be good to see you on the titles, though.


Like I said, I really don't think I will get credited, there were so many people that worked on it, and I was right down the bottom. 

Yeah, that photoshoppped image was from the set.

The pics are on my other machine at the moment. It is in for repair, but I am going to collect it today, I will post a few production shots tonight or tommorow.


----------

